# a triangular table



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
I'm pleased to anounce that the first file entirely in English was placed on the website "lescopeaux.asso.fr.
It is a triangular table I made entirely with router
http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/fab_pr...re_English.pdf

Cheers

Daniel


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not perfect Daniel but very close and perfectly understandable. I doubt that many English speaking people could do such a fine job. The project is very clever and well presented and the end result speaks for itself. Thank you Daniel.

By the way I thought that I had posted something like this about an hour ago but it seems to have vanished into thin air.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes Harry, I saw your two comments and I thank you for that.
I remind everyone that there is a "Golden Book" where you can write your comments
hanks
Daniel


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work,


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Daniel The link isn't working?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

CanuckGal said:


> Daniel The link isn't working?


http://www.lescopeaux.asso.fr/fab_projets/clic.php3?url=Docs/Sante_Table_Triangulaire_English.pdf

THIS ONE WILL WORKS
Daniel


I tryed, it works


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice table Sante and the English is more than acceptable.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Santé said:


> Yes Harry, I saw your two comments and I thank you for that.
> I remind everyone that there is a "Golden Book" where you can write your comments
> hanks
> Daniel


Help!........I can't find the elusive "Golden Book" or anywhere else to leave a comment.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Harry

click here: Association Les copeaux
and than, click on : "Livre d'or" 
"livre d'or" is "golden book" or "gestbook" or "golden door" ?
Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Harry. Don't you know any French?
I too couldn't find no golden door. Forgetting this was a French site. A little translating and there it was.

PS: good luck on figuring out how to post your message!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,
On this forum, in addition of learning routing, english, I also learn geography (now, I know where are the Iles vierges !) Thanks for all that !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Santé said:


> Hi,
> On this forum, in addition of learning routing, english, I also learn geography (now, I know where are the Iles vierges !) Thanks for all that !


What am I doing wrong Daniel?


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I can not answer to your question Harry, but I have transmit it to the webmaster of the site


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I tryed :

When you are on the site, clic on "Livre d'or"
Then on "écrire un message"
then Whrite your name 
Choise your country
Write your message
Type the letters you see
and then clic on "ajouter ce message 
That is all


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

The webmaster said : perhaps you maked an error in the adress of the site


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Daniel, VERY Impressive! You are clearly a very skilled woodworker. Your English is better than what I often encounter with native speakers. Moi, je parle et écrit français comme un vache espagnol!

I had no problems downloading the .pdf file but I cannot seem get to the web site to even look for the Livre d'or.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

I had a new answer:

Harry and Tom, is your firefox or Internet Explorer configured to accept cookies?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

I found it; I just did via Google search. I am now using Google Chrome as my web browser for RouterForums.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks all for your appreciation but it is too much kindly. 
It do not be difficult, when you have the good guide bushs and bit; a template well made, all goes fine. 
Translate the file is more difficult than making the table:yes4:
Cheers
Daniel


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice work, Thanks for the posting,Tommy


----------

